# Cubase Tip for Newer Users: EASY Way to Rename All Events When You Rename a Track



## PaulieDC (Mar 14, 2022)

And maybe not so new users, just discovered this after three years, lol...

So you copy a track with Events on it, then double-click the Track Name and change it, and the Events keep the _old_ name. Aggravating. 

EASY fix: When you double-click the Track Name to rename it, just hit Shift + Enter and BOOM--all events on the track get the new name.

I'm sure 99.9% of Cubase users know that... I must be living under a rock.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Mar 15, 2022)

Apparently we live under the same rock. Always hated this problem. Thanks mate!


----------



## Per Boysen (Mar 15, 2022)

Wow, thanks! I actually didn't know this trick. Very useful. I have been missing this from working in Logic and Bitwig but never really put in the time to seek out how to achieve it in Cubase.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 15, 2022)

Per Boysen said:


> Wow, thanks! I actually didn't know this trick. Very useful. I have been missing this from working in Logic and Bitwig but never really put in the time to seek out how to achieve it in Cubase.


If I were on the Dev team at Steinberg, I'd suggest that renaming a track automatically renames the events, and Shift + Enter only renames the Track. Bring it out as a new... "Feature!".  Better yet: how about a choice in Preferences, and let us decide. This a great example of a fix that really won't change anything huge at all, but will make for a better User Experience.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 15, 2022)

I think there is a preference to have the parts always named as the track. Parts name to track or similar. Maybe worth checking out (not in the studio now to double check)


----------



## jneebz (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks!!!


----------



## tressie5 (Mar 15, 2022)

I do love me some Cubase, however, if I was to commit myself to reading its 1380 page manual I'd be six feet under before I even laid one note down. The same goes for synths like Serum. I caught the dickens trying to modulate a knob to be bipolar. Unlike Vital, you just don't right-click and select a polar assignment. You either have to go through the mod matrix or Shift-Alt the knob to make it swing both ways. Sigh.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 16, 2022)

Pablocrespo said:


> I think there is a preference to have the parts always named as the track. Parts name to track or similar. Maybe worth checking out (not in the studio now to double check)


Ha, could be... I didn't even look! I should verify before I grump about something.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 16, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I do love me some Cubase, however, if I was to commit myself to reading its 1380 page manual I'd be six feet under before I even laid one note down.


Ha ha! I'm normally a PDF guy, but I'm actually finding myself opening Help and using the web-based manual with the search bar. Been spot on so far. (I know... you can search a PDF that way too...).

FWIW, I downloaded the 1380-page monolith just today...


----------

